# Naturalism & Spirituality



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Now most of you has probably got the impression I'm some evil hating on everything thats beautiful and meaningful in life person.
That's wrong, in a sense I'm spiritual too, and here I'll show you how you can be spiritual without being retarded:

For me life is a sacred(understand I use words like this as anologies), because when I was born, my life and existance started, when I die, it's over.
So for me, I got averagely from birth to death, 76 years (thanks to science who has made this possible or it would be around 35years).
So, since there is no afterlife and no reincarnation this life is very very very much more meaningful and worth than if i were to live for eternity.
This means simply I have to do what I can want and have to do in THIS life.
In broad terms , life is about surviving, having fun, and reproducing so your genes live on. Then there's MEME's, you can be eternal in poetry, books, music, art, movies or whatever.

now to the spirituality part:

evolution sounds so cold harsh and brutal: oh so we evolved from a single cell organism and all this came to be in a series of lucky accidents.

I don't see how that changes the value of anything, that's beyond me, to me it's beautful to think all of life is connected in the natural sense.
makes you think more of how we as humans with our ego's(we are not perfect, we are not made in the image of god) could help nature.
As we evolved intelligence and imagination and better sight and conscious experience than most mammals an other living organisms on earth, we in just a few thousand year, went from being eaten by the smallest snake and lions to rule the whole planet and explore our own origin.
To me, it seems we got a responsibility as rational living beings, we can control a lot of whats going on in the world with science and knowledge.
I'd love to see us stop extinction of animals etc. cause everything plays a role in evolution.
humans disocvered antibiotics 70 years ago or so, ants have use the same bactera for millions of years. 
just shows how humanities ignorance and believing we are somewhat seperate an special in nature really has fucked things up for us (religion fuck off ur responsible for this).

Is emotions less "worth" or "real" because it's caused by natural causes?
I think not.
Is the beauty of nature anyless beautiful just cuz some crazy schizophrenic god didn't design it?
I think not.
Is life anyless meaningful and purposeful for you and others because there is no after life?
I think it's actually the opposite.

This is just my own thoughts, if you want to open your mind a bit, you can see how you can be a rational realist and at the same time have "spirituality" in your life, but NO superstitious supernatural spirituality, cause that my friend, only exist in imagination.

The interviewer expected to find horns growing out of his head because of his hardcore atheism but at the en said "what I found was not horns but rather a halo glowing over his head, but he wouldn't thank me for saying that" 

Don't deny yourself and your true nature


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

But where did the original gases and cells which our world has evolved from come from? and where is evolution going?

All the decent spiritual paths have no problem with scientific evolution. Buddhism and Shamanism for instance have no issues whatsoever with science, the Dalai Lama for example has said that if science proves Buddhism wrong on any matter then he will call for Buddhism to be changed, he has even written a book about science. 
Most of the esoteric spiritual paths are all about man helping evolution with his own efforts, maybe this is why we are here, to help evolution?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Origin o life: read about abiogenisis....

Dalai Lama please.... I kno i kno when we prove this and that blablabla omg


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

.


----------

